# Why do the 400,000+ Inactive Uber Drivers choose NOT to give even 4 rides in a month?



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*UBER AND THE AMERICAN WORKER: REMARKS FROM DAVID PLOUFFE*
*http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/11/1776/*

*







*

*Plouffe returns to DC to defend Uber
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/258987-plouffe-returns-to-dc-to-argue-for-uber#*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *UBER AND THE AMERICAN WORKER: REMARKS FROM DAVID PLOUFFE
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/11/1776/*


_*Uber currently has 1.1 million active drivers on the platform globally. Here in the U.S., there are more than 400,000 active drivers taking at least four trips a month. Many more take only a trip or two a month to earn a little extra cash.*_

If driving for Uber is such a boon to the American workers, why do the 400,000+ Inactive Drivers choose NOT to give even 4 rides in a month?


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

This is absolute poppycock.
Average number of rides per driver keeps declining. Yeah, when they figure out what a laughable deal it is, they slow down and eventually give up!


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

because the stars have to align perfectly, every day, for anyone to make any money on this scam.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Plouffe forget to mention how Uber created a "Double Dutch" tax shelter to avoid paying USA taxes. Good for the USA economy?

*http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/uber-tax-shell/*


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Good job by the liberal media calling BS on Plouffes claims. Where getting there guys. Better days are ahead for gig workers. Ubers golden days of exploitation are numbered.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Spin by David Plouffe:
*https://medium.com/@davidplouffe/uber-and-the-american-worker-bdd499ec5323#--respond*

Facts by a Driver:
*https://medium.com/@bobsmith_94090/spin-spin-spin-d002042752d2*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Is Not the Future of Work*
*http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/uber-is-not-the-future-of-work/415905/*


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

itsablackmarket said:


> because the stars have to align perfectly, every day, for anyone to make any money on this scam.


POST # 4/itsablackmarket: S I N G...I T...
M Y ...W E L L - K N O W N
B R O T H E R !

Bison: How did my voice get SO hoarse?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Is Not the Future of Work*
> *http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/11/uber-is-not-the-future-of-work/415905/*


POSTS#1,2,7,8/chi1cabby: F I V E..B I G
THANK YOUS for this
Rapid-Fire Threadstarting on "Full-Auto"!
Consider the "Thanksgiving Turkey":
S T U F F E D !

Bison: Hungry for Knowledge.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Spin by David Plouffe:
> *https://medium.com/@davidplouffe/uber-and-the-american-worker-bdd499ec5323#--respond*
> 
> Facts by a Driver:
> *https://medium.com/@bobsmith_94090/spin-spin-spin-d002042752d2*


POST#7/chi1cabby: Just seeing Plouffey's
Name makes me want
to H U R L ! Bob Smith ? Another story!

BTW: 6 weeks after your Post, the Link
to the Bob Smith Piece drew a "502 Error"
...so I employed "Dilligentsia" and Presto!
Wowsers, Bobo likes to beat up on Global
Pandemic #[F]Uber like I enjoy devising
synonyms for #[T]Ruthless Leader.

BOOYAH! Go and getcha summah'dat!
I especially noted HIS prediction that
T.K.&Co. "will implode before IPO".

Bison: Put that Man on my ChristmasList.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ca$h4 said:


> Plouffe forget to mention how Uber created a "Double Dutch" tax shelter to avoid paying USA taxes. Good for the USA economy?
> 
> *http://fortune.com/2015/10/22/uber-tax-shell/*


POST # 5/Ca$h4: I had already read
[Hello, Guinness?] your
Hyperlinked Fortune Article elsewhere,
but it bore inclusion in this Thread.
Thank You.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------

